

MEET JULIAN ASSANGE AT THE EMBASSY,and he'll check your computer for NSA'ware - jahrichie
https://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/558000

======
akshayB
Mostly likely someone from secret service is going to end up winning the
auction.

------
rjk25
Will he leave the ware on there?

